# grado de aterramiento



## sonic

I'm translating a document for an oceanographic company and they list their services as including:

*EMISARIOS SUBMARINOS*
Alineamiento, pendiente, grado de aterramiento, etc

My attempt would be:

SUBMARINE EMISSARIES
Alignment, slope, level of ________________, etc

Any advice?

s.


----------



## ilaló

Hi sonic,

Not my area at all, but I found this, which sounds oceanographically related:

 The three depositional settings mentioned above prevent the shelf edge from fluctuations in the vertical: high rates of sedimentation and therefore rapid progradation result in minimal movements of the shelfbreak, ice-covered margins are limited by the* grounding level *of the ice, and margins built by reef organisms are stationary because the hard limestone is relatively resistant to erosion during lowstands of sea level.
  (http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:SdgucMITz5YJ:www.geo.unimib.it/pages/doc/dottorato/S_Lari_Seminario_conoidi.pdf+%22grounding+level%22+ocean&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=ec)

Just a stab....
Good luck!

EDIT: Also, you might want to check on the translation of "emisarios submarinos".  I would think that "submarinos" would be "underwater".  I've seen "underwater outfalls" as a translation, but have no way of knowing if it's your best option.


----------



## 0scar

Yo le pondría *burying depth*


----------



## ilaló

If Oscar is knowledgeable about this area, you should pay more attention to him. I’m just trying to help out by googling.

  However, I thought I’d pass on this information that  I found this on KudoZ in the context of a wastewater purification plant.  I know that’s not your context, but the definition might apply to oceanography.  Based on this, another option – maybe? – might be “silting depth”. 

http://por.proz.com/kudoz/854693

  “This is the definition from the DRAE:
aterramiento. 
(De aterrar). 
1. m. Aumento del depósito de tierras, limo o arena en el fondo de un mar o de un río por acarreo natural o voluntario. 

The translation given by Babylon:
English <> Spanish by Jaime Aguirre - SpinTra.com 
• silting 
sedimentación, depósito, aterramiento”

If I were you, I'd definitely flag this in the translation, indicating the other options you've been considering.


----------



## MHCKA

Saludos!

El témino para mí suena bastante extraño, pero si no malentiendo el concepto, se trata de determinar el nivel del terreno del fondo marino, lo cual es una técnica denominda batimetría (que sería algo aproximado a la altimetría o planimetría que se da en un estudio topográfico en tierra firme) si fuera el caso la palabra sería *Bathymetry *(esta te da la alineación, la pendiente y el nivel del fondo, que son las palabras que utilizas en tu frase original)*.*

Desconozco que sea un emisario submarino (¿¿¿se refieren a buzos o a máquinas submarinas???) pero definitivamente concuerdo con ilaló en que el término adecuado debiera ser: *underwater*. ver la siguiente definición del DM-W:

underwater 
1 *:* lying, growing, worn, performed, or operating below the surface of the water <_underwater_ plants> 2 *:* being below the waterline of a ship 
— underwater _adverb_


----------



## 0scar

Un_ emisario_ es un caño o túnel de desagüe para alejar los residuos cloacales de la costa antes de volcarlos al mar.


Si submarine cable es correcto entonces _submarine emissary_ también, aunque alternativamente podría ser _undersea_ _emissary_.


----------



## MHCKA

O.K. 

Si emisario es caño, se debe refirir a un ducto emisor (acá en México le llamamos así), esto es, la parte final de un sistema de drenaje y alcantarillado desembocando en el mar... entonces creo que sería algo como *underwater sewer*, y el servicio que proporciona la empresa se refiere a la colocación del mismo en los tres ejes (x,y,z) en la zona costera...


----------



## 0scar

_emisario _es_ emissary_ en inglés y con el mismo significado

Y es muy probable que _grado de aterramiento_ sea _silting rate/level_ y no la profundidad a la que se entierra el caño emisario


----------



## MHCKA

Wow! I'm glad you improve your posts with my messages Oscar.

Actually the M-WD defines *emissary* as:

1 *:* one designated as the agent of another *:* representative 2 *:* a secret agent 

And... yes is the same meaning in Spanish.

Referred to Hydraulics, (according to the rules of the forum I quote) Wikipedia defines it as "a channel, natural or artificial, by which an outlet is formed to carry off any stagnant body of water" this hydraulic function is far from sewage transport.

I have the impression here are a confusion on Engineering terms, but maybe just I'm not clear in the concept, and without draws is difficult explain it. When you put a pipe in the beach... this settling in the place of the shoreline, in fact of the littoral zone, by gravity action. This give it, automatically, a level on the ground (z position). When you installs a pipe it's very important you have the final position x,y (line) and the z (depth). By the way, *rate* meaning: *tasa/razón*, in the Enginnering sense, which is very different of *level*.

In another hand, *silt* is a type of soil or sediment, so I agree with ilaló again: silt *depth*.  

Finally, when you search *submarine* in a Dictionary, appears: *underwater*... and more specifically *undersea* when talking about oceans or sea. So, for this term I guess the opinion (and explanation) of a native will be the best.


----------



## 0scar

Emissary (hydraulics)
"An emissary (Latin emissarium, from ex and mittere, to send out) is a channel, natural or artificial, by which an outlet is formed to carry off any stagnant body of water."
Wikipedia


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emissary_(hydraulics)


----------



## ilaló

Again, I know nothing about this, but looking at your explanations and different combinations on google, it looks like either "underwater outlet” or "underwater outfall" would do. The following shows "emisario submarino" translated as "underwater outlet":

http://www.eionet.europa.eu/gemet/concept?cp=8766


----------



## 0scar

Muy probablemente _underwater outlet_ sea la expresión más usada sin embargo yo usuaria _undersea outlet_

_submarino_ significa bajo el mar, no simplemente _subacuático_, es importante destacar que se trata del mar y no cualquier espejo de agua.


----------



## ilaló

Me parece válido lo que dice Oscar, y podría servir (y ser más claro)  "undersea outlet". Sin embargo, parece que "underwater outlet" suele referirse al mar aunque "underwater" no sea la palabra precisa para expresar eso.  Ver la siguiente definición:

http://www.omegawiki.org/index.php?title=Expression:underwater outlet&dataset=uw
*+–  underwater outlet: Point of water disposal located below the sea surface. (Source: LANDYa)*


----------



## Black Horse

La forma correcta de traducir lo que buscas es:

Alignment, slope, degree of burying, etc.

Fuente: http://www.aemon07.com/    Es un sitio especializado y como coincide exactamente con el orden de las palabras que das, el título y el contexto que ofreces, posiblemente lo que estás traduciendo estaba originalmente en inglés en ese mismo sitio.


----------



## 0scar

_Submarine emissaries_
_Alignment, slope, degree of burying, etc_

Este es el link preciso http://www.aemon07.com/eng/1_10_asistencia_tecnica.php

Pero quizás a sonic lo contrataron para traducir de nuevo porque nadie la entiende 

Fijense el que tradujo al francés, se salteó grado de aterramiento, no puso nada...

Volvimos al comienzo...


----------



## sonic

Thanks everybody

I'm really impressed with the depth of help you've all given me. As very cleverly devised above, the aemon people are indeed my clients, and the information they have on the web is a badly translated document originally written in Spanish which they want rewritten.

In the end I flagged it as having two completely different possible meanings (I think I chose degree of burying and level of sedimentation in the end) and asked them to choose the one which fitted best. Thanks for the suggestion I flag it, I felt better doing that.

Thanks again


----------



## MHCKA

O.K. sonic, just be careful with the term "*level of sedimentation*", this could be another interpretation 'cos in water treatment this is a term related with a specific test in which a water sample is put on a device and let it to sediment, in another hand the level of sedimentation could be applied to the performance of a unit of sedimentation in a water treatment process.

The *degree of burying* is related to the z axis position I said in the post #9, maybe could be need put diagrams to improve the final concept.


----------

